# Replacing watch crystals



## zooshooter

I'm curious as to how many, if any, of you have replaced watch crystals. I recently bought 2 watches that have mineral glass crystals which will probably be ok but I have another watch with a sapphire crystal that I like. It has withstood accidental brushes with steel pipes, brick building veneers, and probably other things that I don't even know about and still looks as new as the day I got it...the crystal does anyway. Has anyone here ever replaced a mineral glass crystal with a sapphire crystal? If so, where did you get the sapphire, what was the overall cost of the replacement, and how difficult was it?


----------



## G.Zgidnick

I will also include my self on the waiting list for the answers


----------



## Nokie

Can be done with relative ease, *IF* you know what your are doing and have the proper tools and experience.

Otherwise leave it to a pro. Should not cost that much unless modifications are needed to fit the crystal.


----------



## Nauticqua

The biggest issue is being able to source another crystal. It depends what watch you're referring to when finding availability of replacement crystals, sapphire or mineral. Also, the crystal uses a gasket to hold itself in place. Sometimes these can be damaged during swaps, and if you don't have a proper spare, you're screwed.

Say you do find a new crystal, a spare gasket and are capable of doing some minor work on watches, you'll need some tools.

Generally, something to pry/unscrew the case back. Some small flat head screwdrivers to unscrew, and remove the movement holders. Lastly, a crystal press is handy for pushing out the crystal, and then also providing even distribution for reinstallation.










Just a final reminder to be very careful when installing the new crystal. The gaskets are quite thin, and if the crystal catches an edge wrong, it will destroy it upon pressing it back into the case.

Good luck.


----------



## Willy Tan

Not sure which region you are in but most watch retailers in Singapore are able to replace it for you. There are some small shops in the heartlands providing the service at around S$20-S$35 while more established retailers in malls tend to charge around S$30-S$50. I generally head to the malls because of the convenience, speed & professionalism. They have a greater stock of the sizes & type of crystals which meant I could usually collect on the day itself. Besides that, the retailers usually will test the water resistance after changing whereas the smaller shops usually don't have the capabilities.

Otherwise, you could always measure & purchase the crystal off the internet and fit them yourself. The crystal itself probably won't cost more than $10.


----------



## ctlawyer

Thread's a little cold, but figured I would ask: does this style press (all over that auction site) work with domed crystals specifically acrylic? thx



Nauticqua said:


> The biggest issue is being able to source another crystal. It depends what watch you're referring to when finding availability of replacement crystals, sapphire or mineral. Also, the crystal uses a gasket to hold itself in place. Sometimes these can be damaged during swaps, and if you don't have a proper spare, you're screwed.
> 
> Say you do find a new crystal, a spare gasket and are capable of doing some minor work on watches, you'll need some tools.
> 
> Generally, something to pry/unscrew the case back. Some small flat head screwdrivers to unscrew, and remove the movement holders. Lastly, a crystal press is handy for pushing out the crystal, and then also providing even distribution for reinstallation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a final reminder to be very careful when installing the new crystal. The gaskets are quite thin, and if the crystal catches an edge wrong, it will destroy it upon pressing it back into the case.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Buzz224

ctlawyer said:


> Thread's a little cold, but figured I would ask: does this style press (all over that auction site) work with domed crystals specifically acrylic? thx


IIRC domed plastic crystals require a specialized multi claw rim compressor to remove the crystal and fit a replacement.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer

Thanks for your reply: I have a GS Diver-Tite on its way. The Diver-Tite has a tension ring, so I don't think a crystal lifter will work. I plan to compression fit it using standard crystal gasket which is why I was asking about the above crystal press. I was curious, though, whether the press worked with domed crystals, or only flat?


Buzz224 said:


> IIRC domed plastic crystals require a specialized multi claw rim compressor to remove the crystal and fit a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

